# Dream truck?



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey guys...since there not much snow falling I though I would bring the topic up about what your dream rig would be? mine would have to be..........
Ford f-350 black quad cab power stoke diesel
Western pro plus with wings
Western Pro flo 2
Whelen edge strobe bar and hide aways all the way around


----------



## gmack616 (Nov 22, 2004)

isnt manueverability a slight issue with something as big as a ford 350? id be happy with a diesel 2500hd


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Chevy C5500 4x4, Fisher 9'6" EZ-V, Sidewing, Stellar Shuttle Hooklift with 10' flat, 5-6 yd dump, Fisher or Downeast V-box and large capcity body for lightweight materials. 

And a Cat 906 mini wheel loader with a Blizzard 810ss or 8611.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

a brand spanking new 1979 Ford F350 XLT, 460V8, C6 auto, D60's.... Well actually since I'm dreaming replace that 460 with a 5.9L Cummins turbo diesel....


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

A blue 92 1/2 ton chevy that has a 189,0000 mi with a 5.7. Now thats a truck  purplebou


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

For dreamin i would start out with my first truck, '74 F-250 Hi-boy, d60's, a new baby stroke diesel with the zf 6 speed tranny, boss v-plow, side wing, v-box and of course custom shag carpeting


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

International CXT 7300
the International® DT 466 diesel engine with a horsepower rating of 220 hp and 540 lb.-ft. of torque capable of hauling or towing pretty much anything you can put into or behind it
A smooth-shifting Allison® 2000 Series automatic transmission and standard cab air-suspension (with standard front air seats) provide an exceptionally comfortable ride.

www.navistar.com


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Fuso, Blizzard, Stellar shuttle rolloff w/2 yd sander


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ford f550 with the combination stainless steel dump body/spreader from Tarrant Manufacturing, Fisher x blade,onspot automatic tire chains,all led lights.Thats about all for now


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

A brand new unimog U500.


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

2005 F-350 extended cab, short bed, 5.9L cummins (i wish), 6spd, 9'6" Fisher V. I wish i could replace my Powerstoke with a Cummins, but you can't beat the Ford


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

FUSCO with a 9ft fisher plow or a Ford F350 XLT extra cab with a 6.5 bed diesel and a 8ft fisher plow


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

A New Unimog w/Mercedes Diesel, Dump Body, and Everest 10' blade.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

see sig and avitar


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

The one I have now!! lol This is about as good as it gets unless you want to jump to a big dumptruck


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Dream Truck? They have not made one yet in recent times to suit my "needs" so to me all P/U trucks are a "compromise" and you try to pick the best one of them for your own needs.


----------



## dirtball (Nov 18, 2004)

dream truck? Whatever the guy willing to go do all my plowing with his own equipment while I sit in front of a fire with my family waitng for him to bring me money would be driving (I have a feeling it would be red, with runners and have 8 R-D power).


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

I am just happy to be able to afford the trucks we have. Dream trucks are the ones paid for, although nice 450's with v-plows and sanders aren't toooo bad


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

RidgeCon said:


> Dream trucks are the ones paid for


Good point


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Ford F-550 Crew Cab with 4WD with Dana 135's at each end. 19" E rated rubber. Uprate the leaf springs on all four corners and the shocks with T-Rex equipment, go with Kelderman all the way around, too.

Flatbed with a Vee box. Toolbox, too. Spicer OTR 7 speed tranny with a Haisley Triple Disc Clutch.
8.3 litre twin turbo Cummins with the P-7100 pump purchased from Thornville, Ohio with the parts purchased from Chesswick, PA.

Blizzard 8911? (the 11 footer) with a Sidewing custom mounted to fold back uder the flatbed body, and a SnowMan pull plow on the back. (This rig will still fit in most driveways.)

CB radio, Sirius sattelite, MP 3 Player, a SERIOUS heater. Cell phone holder, Laptop mount, one of those trucker fridges. Emergency chemical toilet. Little mattress in the back for a power nap.

Oh yeah, a cup holder fer me hot chocolate and a place fer a samich!
Let's ride! Snow never had a chance!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Chevy 2500 HD or 3500 with a Wayne Brown one-way plow and wing plow... also a Warren spreader.

Color - White / Orange


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Gotta go with the Unimog.. With LOTS of attachments.. Run a year-round landscaping and snow removal company with one truck..  :yow!:


----------



## snowman3725 (Jan 25, 2007)

:salute: what happened to the Oshkosh's or Walters snofighters? Those were real plow trucks, even though they are huge and probably wouldnt work well for say a driveway or such, but still, nothing would beat ripping down a highway in one of those bad boys... :waving:


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb here, For a personal truck/work a brand new Kodiak 4x4 with 4 doors.


For a strickly work truck thats easier to put in places a Brand new F350 with a 2 tone paint job with the old 7.3 power stroke in it 4x4 wesport .


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Dream Truck? Probably any of the following:  

2007 Ford F-550 in black / 6.0 Powerstroke / Lariat
Lots and lots of chrome
10' Boss V-Plow
Whelen Edge Ultra Freedom Lightbar, Amber LED's on the dumpbox
Monroe Truck under-tailgate spreader
maybe a Sidewing?!?! 

2002 Dodge 2500 Quad Cab Cummins in black / 5" STACKS!!!!
9'2" Boss V-plow
Boss 1100 Spreader
Whelen Edge Ultra Freedom Mini-Bar

Gotta have a new GM Heavy Duty too!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

2007 F 350 powerstroke Fx4, dark shadow grey, leather, crew cab, long bed, 8'-6" Fisher xtreme v SS...not maneuverable at all, but its what i want


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

2008 Chevy Silverado 3500hd reg cab/srw duramax/allison. Full loaded with dark blue exterior and gray/charcoal interior. Then a nice Banks dual exhaust for it. Whelen strobe kit in the lights, Truck Craft aluminum e-z dumper, a nice strobe for the top, and a 8'2" Boss v-plow with all of its goodies


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

my dream truck, would be somewhat custom. As noone makes the exact specs i woul want. The truck would be An 85-87 Chevy GMC K-30 as a starting point. All of the trucks weak points would be beefed up. 

1st. The frame would be doubled up to the cab, as the older GM's didn't have that gret of a frame in the rear.

2nd. I would have a 10ft All aluminum or stainless body (J&J, Bibeau etc) w/ Telescoping hoist.

3rd. The rears and suspension would be beefed up to more severe duty, simliar to what an f-450 or 4500 has about 14,000 GVW. Springs would be rearched in the so that the truck sit slightly higher, and doesn't move an inch with a 9ft blade up front.

4th. I would use the Gm manual tranny L,1,2,3 /w a gear vendors underdrive for a total of 
8 speeds in a 1TON!!!!!!!! 4.10 Rears, with a built 350SMall block to save on empty weight.

5th. Clutch Pump, Central Hydraulics, custom stainless hydralic tank, side steps on th body.

6th. All the custom Chrome/stainless peices wheel inserts, Flaps, mirrors air horns etc. All LED lights, and strobes in the body. Green Metalic Paint etc.

7. IN side would have an air ride seat, custom stainless control box for all hydraulic functions with spring loaded levers.

To top it off I would have a 9ft fisher conventional mout with raised light mounts, and a new flink stainless under tailgate spreader. and tinted windows.

The truck would probably cost what I could buy a nice 2 year old on for but, it would be exactly like i want it. To be honest I really don't care for the new Gm offerings, and Im not a ford or dodge fan, so the 73-87 Gm's are the only option if you want a really heavy duty truck, under a 4500.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

POPO4995;358571 said:


> Dream Truck? Probably any of the following:
> 
> 2007 Ford F-550 in black / 6.0 Powerstroke / Lariat
> Lots and lots of chrome
> ...


Forgot to say the F-550 has to be a crew cab!:salute:


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

Work truck would be a 
5500/4500 utility body, I do irrigation, with a Blizzard 8611 and maybe a v-Box in back

Daily Driver
3500 ram diesel QC Short Bed with a Blizzard 810


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

thermos;358607 said:


> 2008 Chevy Silverado 3500hd reg cab/srw duramax/allison. Full loaded with dark blue exterior and gray/charcoal interior. Then a nice Banks dual exhaust for it. Whelen strobe kit in the lights, Truck Craft aluminum e-z dumper, a nice strobe for the top, and a 8'2" Boss v-plow with all of its goodies


I'll take that one in white..


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

This is my dream truck right here with a 300 Cat.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'll take a 79 ford f-350 standard cab. dana 60's with and old style 12v cummins, an allison automatic a boss 9-2 v plow and a stainless v-box spreader. that would suit me just fine. then again any new 3/4 or 1 ton with a warranty would be nice too!ha-ha


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

scuba875;359183 said:


> This is my dream truck right here with a 300 Cat.


Nice, but how about this one?


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

scuba875;359183 said:


> This is my dream truck right here with a 300 Cat.


or this one?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

1950ish International L130 or up L series. 12v Cummins or 7.3 Powerstroke, perhaps Ford 300 six. Don't know about the transmission. Some sort of flatbed. Upgrades to modernize it.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Yikes! Thats a seriously old thread! But ok, I'll bite...

Make mine a nice, rust-free '73-87 GMC/Chevy K30 Single Rear Wheel pickup. Dana 60 front, 14 bolt rear with on-demand air lockers. Scrap out the leaf spring suspension and replace with links and air bags, like a tractor-trailer. Wouldn't hurt to add an air seat too, and air tank with fittings for on-site tool useage. Engine could be a 24V Cummins HO with a NV5600 tranny or a nice Duramax with an Allison, I could manage to live with either. Big disks all around. Modestly gear the axles and add a GV underdrive. NP205 transfer case.

Did I mention no rust? LOL Keep the truck nice with yearly oil spraying and one of those electric anti-corrosion devices. 10 mile deep black paint with all the factory chrome Cheyenne/Sierra Classic type trim... and the '89-91 Suburban grille. Add a nice set of chrome rims and some siped BFG Mud Terrains.

For a plow, I'd like a 'Bossard'... yes, a Blizzard that hinges in the middle like a Boss V-plow, and has both full trip and trip edge capability. In stainless steel. And a friendly, knowledgable local dealer too, that carries them and has everything in stock whenever I need something. Hey, its my dream, deal with it!

Oh, and I'd like a lifetime warrenty on everything.


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

My dream truck would be one that is paid for. That means no more payments....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

kubotazd21;360226 said:


> My dream truck would be one that is paid for. That means no more payments....


Already have three of those, not really sure they're the kind of things that your dreams would be made of!!! LOL


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

ProSeasons;166711 said:


> Blizzard 8911? (the 11 footer) with a Sidewing custom mounted to fold back uder the flatbed body, and a SnowMan pull plow on the back. (This rig will still fit in most driveways.)
> 
> CB radio, Sirius sattelite, MP 3 Player, a SERIOUS heater. Cell phone holder, Laptop mount, one of those trucker fridges. Emergency chemical toilet. Little mattress in the back for a power nap.
> 
> ...


The Best Dream so far..Im with this guy!!!!


----------



## SLLNorth (Nov 13, 2006)

If we are talking about the perfect plow rig, i would go with the 79 Chev short box w/2in. lift, quad steer conversion and a boss V with a backdrag. 350 fuel injected, upgrad tranny and 4 wheel drive components. Light bar, lots of backuplights and a custom made coffee maker in the dash! Perfect driveway truck. For lots I would take a F450 PSD with a dump bed and sander, lots of mirrors, and the same custom coffee maker!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

2008 Ford F-550 diesel 4X4 dark blue---- leather seats, captians chiar arm rests...lab top holder and lab top... with the diamond plate L pack with 4/5 YRD stainless steel dump body ( custom board-gussets with diamond plate side boards ( for landscaping) - 3 YRD stanless steel air flow sander - 9FT Fisher x blade SS , ( 4 ) micro-thin whelen stobes in grille, whellen guerdiam llight bar, 4 whelen 6" led lights in rear, 2 in dump bodt between marker light,s and 1 in each board gusset....2 tractor lights on sander, and 1 on each side of dumphmmm think thats about it!.hmmm ya about $60,000 but its ok........


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ill take a Oshkosh decked-out with a highwayplow and a wing, / sander and 50 leds,,,,sub that out to the mass-highway!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I would take just about any truck in any condition, any brand, and size. I can always turn it into something I want whether it is a mud rig, farm rig, or pavment punder. I already have my dream truck anyway!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Hmm, how bout a 07 Dodge 3500 Mega Cab black sport package, 6.7 Cummins, stretched to 6 door, 5% tint, fully loaded up w/heated leather, rear bench-bed seat like a conversion van only with leather (power and heated of course) heated mirrors, heated power sliding back window, a power sunroof, custom sound/entertainment/navigation system with a few backup cameras, with a custom stretch w/10' stainless or aluminum flatbed w/hoist, Rockwell 5 ton military axles (both front axles, w/hydraulic steering in back), enough custom 4 link suspension lift to clear 52" Michelin military tires on some sick aluminum rims w/fender flares, air bags, air shocks, customized air-flo V box spreader with a huge drop on the spinner, a plow just like Derek described -stainless "Bossard"  only i want down pressure on mine, and let it start at 9' 6" and go as wide as 15' cuz i know this monster will push it!.... and a BIG sidewing plow too.. lotsa custom lighting (flood and work lights), LED's all around, HID lights in front, Road Armor front bumper w/big winch, skid plates for everything, custom electric ladders LOL, totally build & BOMB the motor (maybe even a P7100 pump?) perhaps a 12V head (they flow better than 24's), wicked twin turbo setup, propane, stainless 4" FULL DUAL exhaust w/6" chrome stacks or just a single 8" stack through the hood, a bomb-proof custom built ATS 6 speed automatic tranny with the $400 controller or maybe a Allison beefed up and modified a little, monster drive shafts, not sure what to use for the transfer case haha...probably something from a military truck. fuel tanks & toolboxes somewhere. onboard air, welder, uhhh lets see..... what else? oh, a sweet hood scoop, shaved door handles, shaved everything, air brushed badges, air brushed real flames maybe some firefighter & American flag theme (not on the whole body)... I'm thinkin a few flames on the doghouse, then like a 9/11 type mural w/the firefighters & flag maybe on the front 2 doors.... some Cummins stuff airbrushed on there somewhere, hideaway strobes, a wicked light bar on top w/strobes, led's and some old school rotators (sometimes i like 'em, i know they're not that popular but i like 'em anyhow)... i need some ambers for plowin and blues for fire runs.... 



My truck is as nice as I can want for my age, financial situation, etc.... and that its paid for! Still paying on some of the stuff on/in it though


----------



## wtdexter (Jan 28, 2007)

85F150;166534 said:


> For dreamin i would start out with my first truck, '74 F-250 Hi-boy, d60's, a new baby stroke diesel with the zf 6 speed tranny, boss v-plow, side wing, v-box and of course custom shag carpeting


my dad bought a new 1974 f-250 high-boy the year i was born.that truck stayed on our farm forever ,thats back when they made real trucks. what i would'nt give for a new one today. hey,its MY dream


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably go with a 07 Classic Chevy 2500HD Extended cab with the short bed. Jet black. Factory fog and roof lights. Some 285s on factory rims and a nice Western MVP ultramount with wings.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

my new dream truck it the new 2008 ford f450 duley pickup.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

First Time -- hadn't seen pics of the truck before now, and I'm rather impressed! How do you find it handling in semi-tight applications with the extra length? Realistically I know it's probably not THAT much longer than regular cab & 8' bed, but I'm curious. I couldn't imagine doing residentials with your cab AND a long bed! Great looking truck regardless

~Kevin


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't plow with it, but drive a lot of trailer with it. I think it is only 10" or 12" longer than a regular cab, so it isn't too bad. I got used to it rather fast. My only complaint is that when pulling any trailer under 16' it loves to jacknife the trailer because the truck is so long. Here are some more pics if you are interested:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36206


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im likeing the new dodge 3500hd chassis cab


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

It would be something like this with a big plow on the front.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Have my first dream truck now!! Wanted one of these Late 90's K-2500's as long as i can remember!!! Now im dreaming of my brand new Chevy 2500HD D/A ext. cab short box, with fisher X-TremeV on it. Also, banks Six Gun system as well!!wesport wesport


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

A couple of years back my brother and I were thinking a custom made truck made by JOHN DEERE would be pretty cool. Something like a King Ranch but with a JD Turbo Diesel engine mated to an Allison trans, custom leather interior surrounded by green paint, Alcoa's and a ton of LED's oh and maybe winches front and back.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

MTVR


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

mcwlandscaping;362689 said:


> Have my first dream truck now!! Wanted one of these Late 90's K-2500's as long as i can remember!!! Now im dreaming of my brand new Chevy 2500HD D/A ext. cab short box, with fisher X-TremeV on it. Also, banks Six Gun system as well!!wesport wesport


Banks six gun???
Have I thought you anything:crying: JK Man!!!
You can just buy my truck when your ready cause I know you love itwesport


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



ultimate plow;166517 said:


> Hey guys...since there not much snow falling I though I would bring the topic up about what your dream rig would be? mine would have to be..........
> Ford f-350 black quad cab power stoke diesel
> Western pro plus with wings
> Western Pro flo 2
> Whelen edge strobe bar and hide aways all the way around


I enjoy my 06 350 srw 6.0 ext. cab, leather and heated seats. The new 350's have coil springs and can turn shorter than before but mine is regular wheel base. Also i have a boss v and boss salt spreader.
Mike


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dream truck- obs chevy (88-98), ext cab/or reg cab (not sure) long bed, 4" lift, 35's hopped up cummins 12v, allison tranny, sound system, all led lights, and a 8-8.5ft plow


----------



## mathiastheok (May 7, 2007)

Unimog all the way. Quite simply the most versatile vehicle on the planet.

For the small stuff (0-4 feet)










Then when it really starts to accumulate ill break out the blower:










The in summer I can do lawns:










And sweep lots:


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

PORTER 05;360292 said:


> ill take a Oshkosh decked-out with a highwayplow and a wing, / sander and 50 leds,,,,sub that out to the mass-highway!!!!!


I like the way you think... how 'bout these twins? They're MPT's (a little smaller than my personal favorite, the P Series), but I wouldn't sneeze at owning one...

http://www.cornellequipment.net/images/100_0599.jpg

or this one...

http://www.oshkoshtruck.com/airportmunicipal/sproducts~pseries~photo1.cfm

http://www.oshkoshtruck.com/airportmunicipal/sproducts~pseries~photo2.cfm

or this one......

http://www.oshkoshtruck.com/airportmunicipal/sproducts~pseries~photo3.cfm

or even this one.....

http://www.oshkoshtruck.com/airportmunicipal/sproducts~pseries~photo7.cfm

or quite possibly this one....

http://www.oshkoshtruck.com/airportmunicipal/sproducts~pseries~photo8.cfm

Oh well, you get the idea....


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

my dream truck...

2007 dodge ram 3500 cummins 5.9L quad cab short bed 

9' 6" western mvp plus..


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I like the truck I have now, I like the stance of it and everything else...
1994 F250 Reg cab 4x4 5.8, C6 auto.


I wouldn't mind having a newer 2003-2006 F450 ext cab, 4x4, Powerstroke, With a 12 foot Landscape dump on the back of it. Either a Western or fisher plow.


----------

